# Getting this land into my name



## jetski (31 May 2010)

Hi All,

First time posting.

I am in the middle of buying a small patch of land connected to the rear of my house.

The people who own the land are the builders of my house have sent me a land registry compliant map with the area marked out which they have agreeed to sell me _but_ because that map is already stamped it cannot be used again.

I need to get a new map and have it marked and stamped. anyone know what kind of person who can do this and how much it should cost.... considering i have a map already marked?

Thanks in advance!
David


----------



## ajapale (31 May 2010)

I suggest you engage a solicitor to guide you through the process of purchasing this plot of land.

You can get an Engineer / Surveyor to inspect the site and to mark up the boundary.


----------



## jetski (1 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I already have a solicitor looking after it. he is trying to get the land registry to accept the already stamped map. (alas, its taken him 2.5 weeks so far)

I am wondering do i need to get somone to inspect and mark the land considering i have a land registry compliant map already marked out with what i want and futhermore has been approved by the current owner.
David


----------



## RKQ (1 Jun 2010)

Get someone to inspect and mark an original Land Reg. map.

Ring your local Architectural Technicians. (or Building Surveyor's)

Get at least *3* written quotes, from experienced professioal with full PI insurance.
Ask each to quote to mark a site off a Land Registry map - circa €150 + VAT for a straight forward one. 

You_ must_ use an Original Land Registry Map - photocopies are not acceptable. It must be marked to Land Registry rules (very simple rules - outline site in red, state area in metric) and contain a signed declaration, which is also dated.

Your Solicitor should know this? 
Its either right or wrong, black or white - the Land Registry don't do "grey"


----------

